# ¿Que van a hacer este jueves 1? - Reseña y Fotos



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Alguien va a rodar? Yo no tengo idea, pero si hay plan igual me animo. hhaha


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Me apunto!!

No tengo plan, pero no dispongo del los proximos dos domingos, asi que me viene de perlas.

Ruta??? NPI... ya veremos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo igual, que paso con este Sabado y la rodada? Si no se apunta bien la gente vamonos Roberto Warp y yo!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yo sigo fuera de circulación. He visto mejoras significativas en estos últimos días pero aún no es mi tiempo para rodar; estoy esperando por una recuperación al 100 antes de arriesgarme a otro golpe. Lástima por que las lluvias sin duda han dejado un terreno muy bueno.

Suerte!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Creo que podemos retrasar la rodada del 3-May un par de semanas.

Arivas tambien estaba fuera para el 3. Rito esta fuera... 

Creo que en un par de semanas mas tenemos a toda la banda.

Rzoz... que onda para mañana?? La Flaca ya me dio permiso.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Creo que podemos retrasar la rodada del 3-May un par de semanas.
> 
> Arivas tambien estaba fuera para el 3. Rito esta fuera...
> 
> ...


¿Como andan de transportacion? abren el metro mañana?

Les parece Chiluca, SNT o Tarango?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ¿Como andan de transportacion? abren el metro mañana?
> 
> Les parece Chiluca, SNT o Tarango?


Ah... dejame consultar lo del Metro.

SNT no estaria mal... Tiene rato que no voy. A desempolvar las shin guards.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ok... el Metro funciona, asi que podemos ir a donde me lleven!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tons... que hacemos? snt?

Rene, nos vemos a las 8 en el metro, y Tacu, alas 9 en el estacionamiento del SNT?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tons... que hacemos? snt?
> 
> Rene, nos vemos a las 8 en el metro, y Tacu, alas 9 en el estacionamiento del SNT?


Metro Auditorio o Barranca del Muerto?

8:00 esta bien para mi. SNT perfecto...

Nos aventamos el loop largo? O prefieres algo mas corto (Tres Caidas, algo por el estilo)??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Metro Auditorio o Barranca del Muerto?
> 
> 8:00 esta bien para mi. SNT perfecto...
> 
> Nos aventamos el loop largo? O prefieres algo mas corto (Tres Caidas, algo por el estilo)??


Metro Barranca.

No se que loop nos demos, si quieren mañana decidimos...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Metro Barranca.
> 
> No se que loop nos demos, si quieren mañana decidimos...


Ok...

8:00AM, Barranca del Muerto!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Loop largo! Nos vemos a las 9.15 en el estacionamiento.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Que tal se la pasaron?

Entonces si vamos a rodar el 3 de Mayo?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pueeeees bueno...

Rzoz y yo nos lanzamos al Ajusco. Ahi nos encontramos con uno de los Cold Cahuamas originales (pero ahora tiene rato que no nos acompaña), Misha y su esposa Jazmin.









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
La impresionante Reign del Misha... Chulada... En realidad Giant se la saco con esta bici. Es de miedo.









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
Estuvimos esperando al Tacu y a 545... sin exito y eso que estuvimos esperando hasta las 10:30... Me dieron una sopa de mi propio chocolate... :bluefrown:

Misha consiguio un shuttle y nos llevo directo a Los Cardos...  Subir hasta ahi nunca habia sido tan facil!!

Aqui en los Cardos, preparandonos para bajar....










By warp2003 at 2008-05-02​
Jazmin le pega con fe a la bici...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
Y Misha le pega bastante duro... Aqui aterrizando un dropcito... Nada mal para tener 50 años, no??? Mis respetos a Misha y Jazmin!!









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
Su seguro servidor en una MUY rara postal....









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
El Rzoz, dandole rico al singletrack...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
Llegamos a la Cabroroca (donde a todos se nos arrugo), pero no asi en el dropcito que esta antes...

Misha...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
Warp en otra postal mucho mas rara aun...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
Y mas abajo, el Misha se avento este dropcito... A mi, la neta, se me arrugo...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02​
En fin, una rodada superdivertida que hubiera sido aun mejor si nos hubieramos encontrado a los Young'uns.

Un abrazo!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Le dije a Roberto que no nos esperaran y que nos veiamos en la subida................. -_-

Nuestro retrazo se debio a que dos personas con las que ibamos a rodar llegaron 1 hora tarde al downhill, nosotros si ibamos a tiempo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Le dije a Roberto que no nos esperaran y que nos veiamos en la subida................. -_-
> 
> Nuestro retrazo se debio a que dos personas con las que ibamos a rodar llegaron 1 hora tarde al downhill, nosotros si ibamos a tiempo.


Ah... no hay tos..

Al final no subimos... hicimos shuttle, asi que por ahi tambien tenemos parte de culpa.

Será después. Pero si tenía ganas de rodar con uds.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahi les paso el chisme de que 545 no tenia ganas de rodar con ustedes.... UUUUUUUUU


Si te gusto el shuttle vente el Domingo y ahi podemos hacer muchos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ahi les paso el chisme de que 545 no tenia ganas de rodar con ustedes.... UUUUUUUUU


Inchi ojete... El 545, digo... Le va a caer la Karma-Voladora por ojal...



tacubaya said:


> Si te gusto el shuttle vente el Domingo y ahi podemos hacer muchos


Este domingo me toca familia y el proximo salgo a Tampico... asi que... Sera en otra ocasion, pero me late y mucho!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nosotros si pedaleamos de subida e hicimos el long loop, estabamos en la virgen a las 12.30 y acabamos en el estacionamiento por ahi de las 2.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nosotros si pedaleamos de subida e hicimos el long loop, estabamos en la virgen a las 12.30 y acabamos en el estacionamiento por ahi de las 2.


Pues subieron MUY rapido!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

uff, se ven de lujo las condiciones del terreno.... quiero rodar!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> uff, se ven de lujo las condiciones del terreno.... quiero rodar!!!!!


Si, el terreno esta inmejorable... Eso te pasa por andar de tree-hugger. Hippie.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Yo quiero!

Entonces que? vamos a rodar mañana en Valle de Bravo? Al rato voy a ver si ya me tienen mis rieles del rack los maniacos ¬¬ sino de menos me dan ganas de aventarme al SNT


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Yo quiero!
> 
> Entonces que? vamos a rodar mañana en Valle de Bravo?


Creo que no.

Este fin de semana perdemos a Arivas y Rito sigue desconchinflado...

El proximo fin, creo que todos los que tenemos madres preferimos estar con ellas (o nuestras mamitas suegras  ).

Pero el 17 o 18 yo creo que si podemos todos, no??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo no creo que pueda el 17 y 18 sorry..

Por cierto Warp ese "drop" que te dio miedo no se debe tomar como drop, mas bien se tiene que tomar la raiz que esta a la derecha (en la foto esta a la izquierda) como escalon y asi te pasas esa seccion mucho mas rapido y fácil.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo no creo que pueda el 17 y 18 sorry..


Veamos fechas entonces... Pero ya pongamoslo en el otro post de fecha y lugar...



tacubaya said:


> Por cierto Warp ese "drop" que te dio miedo no se debe tomar como drop, mas bien se tiene que tomar la raiz que esta a la derecha (en la foto esta a la izquierda) como escalon y asi te pasas esa seccion mucho mas rapido y fácil.


Lo pense... pero aun asi se me arrugo... Si llegas a morder la raiz que corre a lo largo, puedes terminar en el barranquito.

Otra donde me arrugue fue en el "Expensive Jump"... las rampas siguen sin darme confianza, pero ya me aventare algun dia.

Pero esta vez rode cosas que ante me daban ñañaras... Por ejemplo, camino a la Cabroroca, fue que me puse la palanca del freno en la muñeca y ahora pase muchicimo mejor esa zona.

El escalon ese antes de la cabro, lo camine tambien la ultima vez (iba contigo, rito y 545, creo).

Algunas otras raices en el camino tambien las pase con mas confianza. Tengo que ir mas seguido para alla, me ayuda mucho con la tecnica.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

17 estoy en Merida dandome una escapada por el aniversario de bodas... tendrá que esperar, en mi caso, para 24


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> 17 estoy en Merida dandome una escapada por el aniversario de bodas... tendrá que esperar, en mi caso, para 24


Okas... igual, veamos fechas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si, hay pistas del Ajusco que si mejoran muchisimo la técnica y la confianza. Si puedes pasar Amanzalocos o El Muerto hecho la madre sin pararte yo creo que puedes pasar lo que sea..

Ya sabes que yo siempre ando por aca, si quieres te doy clases de downhilleo jajaja.

Yo queria ir mañana a Valle o algún lugar fuera de la ciudad aunque fuera mas XCish, pero bueno.....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Podrían ir a Salazar, está relativamente cerca y hay XC y un poco de DH... no muy rápido, pero si algo técnico (alguna de las veces que fui de XCero, había algunos cuates con Konas y otras bicis de DH por ahí). La ruta está medio truculenta, pero pregunten a Arivas, igual y el conoce la zona.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Podrían ir a Salazar, está relativamente cerca y hay XC y un poco de DH... no muy rápido, pero si algo técnico (alguna de las veces que fui de XCero, había algunos cuates con Konas y otras bicis de DH por ahí). La ruta está medio truculenta, pero pregunten a Arivas, igual y el conoce la zona.


El rollo es que este fin de semana y el que sigue estoy fuera.

Para agregar insulto a la herida, no tengo auto todavia.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Creo que nunca se podrá hacer un gathering...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Creo que nunca se podrá hacer un gathering...


:smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:

Espero que si... ya hicimos dos. Uno mini en el Ajusco y el de El Chico. Es cosa de ponerse de acuerdo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Es cosa de que Ritopc deje de estrellarse contra árboles y que tu no recibas familiares cada fin de semana


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Es cosa de que Ritopc deje de estrellarse contra árboles y que tu no recibas familiares cada fin de semana


Bueno, Rito porque es hippie y un verdadero tree-hugger... Yo, pues no tengo remedio.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Además me vuelvo senil y con eso solo puedo augurar mayores golpes. voy a cambiar mi bici por un triciclo, para cuando menos no preucuparme del equilibrio... ajajajaja . Ya en serio, pal 24 seguro ya estoy al 100%. Por lo pronto, le voy a instalar mis nuevos frenos a la traicionera.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

buenas fotos y buen ride!

aqui llovio ayer  pero hoy si sali a rodar


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> buenas fotos y buen ride!
> 
> aqui llovio ayer  pero hoy si sali a rodar


Gracias, pero... y tus fotos??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Gracias, pero... y tus fotos??


callate los ojos! 

que se me olvido poner la camara en el estuche...que colerón....

y el martes fui de "nite ride" y vimos dos "european hedgehogs" y tampoco andaba cámara! :madman:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Ahi les paso el chisme de que 545 no tenia ganas de rodar con ustedes.... UUUUUUUUU


porque este wey me dijo que no iban a subir hasta arriba!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> porque este wey me dijo que no iban a subir hasta arriba!


Ay, comadres...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Mmmmm, bueno la situación no es justa, sigo sin rieles, según la semana que entra si me los entregan y además mi carro, digo carcacha, necesita revisiones de algunas cosas, que aunque ya camina no sea de malas que se quede o le entre agua en una lluvia. :lol:

Pero esperemos que dentro de 2 semanas se pueda salir de la ciudad, mientras más mejor.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues tu de wey que sigues confiando en Bicimaniacos jaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> porque este wey me dijo que no iban a subir hasta arriba!


baaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh escusas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Foto que apenas consegui hasta hoy de esa misma rodada del 1° de Mayo....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Where is that?? don´t remember the HUGE drop....jk... seriously, what trail is that? don´t remeber that section


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Where is that?? don´t remember the HUGE drop....jk... seriously, what trail is that? don´t remeber that section


Ojete... Por eso el karma luego te cae encima en forma de arbol.

Can't remember... it's a step before the "Expensive Jump"... Tacu knows where it is.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Antes de la rampa de tarima de Panamericana/Amanzalocos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ya se cual.... parece roller!!!! antes era más como escaloncito... bueno, la verdad da lo mismo. Ya quiero volver, mi hombro ya casi sana, empiezo a hacer rehab a finales de esta semana para estar chido a finales de mes que es hasta cuando podre rodar.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ya se cual.... parece roller!!!! antes era más como escaloncito...


Si, de hecho este muy bueno para que los principiantes o los que no tenemos skills vayamos practicando levantar la rueda. Si la cagas no hay tos, nadamas lo ruedas.

La rampa que sigue la neta esta facil, pero si clavas la rueda delantera (o sea, la cagas o vienes muy despacio y con la nariz abajo) en las piedras del aterrizaje, terminas como Tigerdog en los arbustos.... o con tu buena suerte, en camilla. :lol:

Igual se me arrugo en la rampa. Ghey. Tengo que ir a que el Tacu y el 545 me den clases.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

De hecho esa rampa esta mal hecha, yo siempre la salto medio lento jalando bastante y aun asi caigo en las rocas, pero no hay tanto pedo con mi bici.. con la tuya chance.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> De hecho esa rampa esta mal hecha, yo siempre la salto medio lento jalando bastante y aun asi caigo en las rocas, pero no hay tanto pedo con mi bici.. con la tuya chance.


Que habria que hacer?? Darle una pequeña inclinacion hacia arriba, limpiar el aterrizaje o de plano aplanar el escalon de la foto??

Aunque asi como esta, me parece mas divertido el escalon que la rampa...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Quitar la tarima y hacer una rampa decente, o limpiar el aterrizaje y arreglar el angulo de la tarima.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Desde que la levantaron, a mi como que se me ha arrugado la tarima. La hice una vez y perdí bastante el control, sin caerme pero ya me dio frio.

Esa sección de la pana está divertida con tanto escaloncito de cualquier forma.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Esa sección de la pana está divertida con tanto escaloncito de cualquier forma.


:yesnod:

Como se llama el sendero que te lleva a la Cabroroca?? Esta muy chido tambien. Mas rocoson, pero igual divertido.

El Muerto esta perra tambien... casi todos los senderos de ahi me gustan...


----------

